# ROCKFORD!



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

New box for the brute, loaded with RF goods


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

thats a nice box!


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Thanks P425, it sounds pretty good...im pleased


----------



## bruterider27 (Apr 29, 2010)

Did you build that?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

No, a friend of mine did, I plan on building another box soon...maybe 4 6.5's...all I did was Bedliner it and spray the logo on this one


----------



## DrillersGoDeeper (Jan 3, 2009)

Looks real good man!! Nice work!!

I would like to have somehting like that, just dont think i would ever use it...


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

Man, you wouldnt think that you would use it, but you will...I bought a system at Mud nats years ago and have had one ever since, not only do i like jamming out on the trail but people like to bring my their ipod or something just to hear some of their music. Next on my list of mods is a custom battery box with a little bigger/better battery to power this monster amp


----------



## BRUTEandREX (Aug 13, 2009)

Looking good,,, did you pay for it? if so how much did you have to pay?


----------



## hoover (Apr 3, 2010)

lol, $40,000,000.01


----------



## Made-In-TX (Aug 16, 2010)

Definitely a nice looking box man... Fo sho! :rockn:


----------

